# Changes after neutering



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure all the male hormones haven't left his body yet. This may just be a coincidence.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

The first behavior changed we noticed also was that Hank stopped marking on anything and everything vertical and the nose-in-the-air sniffing. I can't say it was within a few days but certainly within a couple of weeks of his neuter. He was 12 months.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker had never done much marking but now does none. Although it doesn't seem to be true for all male dogs, I think the majority do stop or decrease the marking. 

Walnut's scrotum will shrink over time. I was worried, too, but it all got smaller.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

It will eventually subside. Behavior changes are temporary.


----------



## princess heidi (Jan 10, 2013)

Golden retriever study suggests neutering affects dog health :: UC Davis News & Information

i'm not sure if this fits.. it might.


----------



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

Strange, my golden is 15 months and doesn't mark at all, doesn't sniff either..

He will lift his leg once in a blue noon to potty

We're getting him fixed this Thursday

In hopes he is calmer after being fixed,-- they say after the op they tend to be sweeter / calmer is this true? Have you seen any other changes?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

*Right off the bat, we noticed he's gone back to eating his 3 cups in one sitting (scarfing food down). For whatever reason, literally right after the operation, he's been more hungry than ever, and can't seem to get enough food. We're not planning to increase the food at all.

LOL-- sounds like his sister must be a family trait.
*


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Since my pup Ellie was neglected, she'd scarf her food down in 5 seconds flat. I worried about bloat, so now we use a slow feeder bowl, helps them slow down a lot!!! Now that she knows she gets her food regularly, she eats even slower. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

MominGermany said:


> Since my pup Ellie was neglected, she'd scarf her food down in 5 seconds flat. I worried about bloat, so now we use a slow feeder bowl, helps them slow down a lot!!! Now that she knows she gets her food regularly, she eats even slower.


Perhaps that's why, although I know our vet gave him some food and treats after the operation. 



Barkr said:


> LOL-- sounds like his sister must be a family trait.


So true! Honestly, I'm glad he's eating quicker again. He's also more interested in treats outdoors. For the passed 2-3 months we had some trouble using even liver for training outside - he'd rather sniff, etc. It looks like he's gone back to "normal" haha



jtpllc said:


> Strange, my golden is 15 months and doesn't mark at all, doesn't sniff either..
> 
> He will lift his leg once in a blue noon to potty
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this is temporary, but he hasn't marked for 3 days (weather on or off-leash), been SUPER mellow, and just listens better. I'm hoping he stays like this, but it seems too good to be true. Normally when he seems a dog, he'l try to mark (off leash) - but nothing yet...not since Saturday night anyway. 

We've also been getting A LOT of this lately:









He's been trying to squeeze under the computer desk while I'm surfing the web, etc. I don't if I'd call it "sweeter", but he's definitely been more "attached" and lazy since the operation. 



porchpotty said:


> It will eventually subside. Behavior changes are temporary.


Not that he was bad or anything before the neuter...in fact, he was perfect, but I REALLY like him more right now. He's super relaxed, more focused, and not as interested in everything off-leash. 



OutWest said:


> Walnut's scrotum will shrink over time. I was worried, too, but it all got smaller.


Really hope so. I'm not going to lie - it looks kind of weird right now :bowl: It looked much better before the neuter. We're hoping the fur grows out and covers everything. 



Willow52 said:


> The first behavior changed we noticed also was that Hank stopped marking on anything and everything vertical and the nose-in-the-air sniffing. I can't say it was within a few days but certainly within a couple of weeks of his neuter. He was 12 months.


That's the first thing we noticed too. At first, we though maybe it was hurting him to pee/mark, so he did it less - but it's been only 5 days days since the neuter, and marking is pretty much gone. :crossfing:



In a way, we're hoping he'll become his regular goofy self again quickly. We like the lazy Walnut, but prefer the goofy/bouncy Walnut more. I guess we really only want the marking behavior gone, and hoping nothing else will change about him.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We noticed very few changes, if any, with Max, after he was neutered. He will still lift his leg and mark on occasion. His overall personality is the same--friendly and calm. As for his fur, it all grew back, and then some. His appetite is still strong--we have to control the amount of food and treats he gets.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

If he was just fixed he could be sore and irritated a bit down there.....I would be. That could be why hes not lifting his leg. 

Mine was fixed at 11 months. He didnt start marking till 6 months-1 year after he was fixed. Now he marks like crazy.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm sure once we do a doggy date, Walnut will be himself again!!! =)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

siulongluiy said:


> I'm sure once we do a doggy date, Walnut will be himself again!!! =)


Doggy Day at your place? This weekends going to be crazy, but the following weekend should be okay! I miss Oaty


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

For anyone wondering, Walnut is a totally different dog. 
I dont' know if he's still "recovering" or not, but he changed so much after neutering. 

In the past 7 days I haven't seen him mark once. 
He's marked maybe 5 times since neutering, recall went from 90% to %150 (I don't mind this), not much sniffing, etc. He will now come back - 100% of the time when playing with other dogs at the park and stay until I tell him to go back and play. 

My wife says he's become more "sweet"...I think he's become a bit of a pansy :doh: 

I like how he's more focused now with excellent recall, but I do miss the old Walnut - stubborn, independent, and goofy.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Marking and wandering are the main changes you will see


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

